# Hawker Tempest II / Sea Fury Cowling Gills



## Zipper730 (Apr 13, 2020)

Does anybody have a good diagram of the cowling gills, like a cut-away? It didn't have traditional cowl-flaps like most airplanes of the day.




 drgondog
, 

 Greg Boeser
, 

 GregP
, 
P
 pbehn
, 
S
 Shortround6
, 
W
 wuzak

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

